
Uber used Greyball software to evade 16 Portland city officials - champagnepapi
https://venturebeat.com/2017/09/15/uber-used-greyball-software-to-evade-16-portland-officials/
======
ringaroundthetx
Means to an end, the consequentialist approach.

They expanded the collective conscious about the utility of ride sharing by
offering it and avoiding the sanctions, and very soon after it received the
license it wanted, all while protecting its drivers from a bad experience with
law enforcement.

